# a couple of pendants



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting one of Richard Joyner's "offset pendant jigs" for a while now. They are sold by Ruth Niles, and since she was at the Totally Turning symposium -- offering a special rate and saving the postage, I brought one home with me.

These are my two first efforts -- a piece of acrylic into which I cut some off-center arcs, and a piece of spectraply that looked good enough without further embellishment. (I used the off-center settings to drill the cord holes for both.) The acrylic needs to be polished up a bit (especially the grooves.)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Jerry B (Apr 20, 2016)

very cool, good job on both of these 
I've got the same jig, go to her website and download the excel file (I think it's an excel file LOL)
you can use it to "lay-out" different designs and see how it looks before you actually turn the wood, ...... very useful little program

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 20, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> very cool, good job on both of these
> I've got the same jig, go to her website and download the excel file (I think it's an excel file LOL)
> you can use it to "lay-out" different designs and see how it looks before you actually turn the wood, ...... very useful little program


Thanks! Yes, it's an Excel file  She gave me a DVD along with the purchase, it had that plus several of the "how to" docs that are on her website -- but so far I haven't found anything on the DVD that I hadn't already seen. Next up I'm going to watch the presentation @TimR gave to his turning club, Ruth links to it from her site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2016)

Duncan, those are nice. I've given thought to getting one of those from Ruth. I've done a couple pendants using a waste block on my bottle stopper chuck and some super sticky double sided tape - I've enjoyed it, but think the Joyner jig would make it even more fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 20, 2016)

Interesting.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice work Duncan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 20, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I've given thought to getting one of those from Ruth.



I'd been thinking about getting one for a while, then several months ago I saw that Peachtree are selling one cheaper. Then I saw _*THIS THREAD*_ on IAP (penturners.org) and decided that (a) I will never buy from Peachtree again, and (b) I would definitely buy one from Ruth "out of solidarity", even if I never really use it for anything.

There are many sides to a story, of course, but I believe in this case it's fairly clear what happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I'd been thinking about getting one for a while, then several months ago I saw that Peachtree are selling one cheaper. Then I saw _*THIS THREAD*_ on IAP (penturners.org) and decided that (a) I will never buy from Peachtree again, and (b) I would definitely buy one from Ruth "out of solidarity", even if I never really use it for anything.
> 
> There are many sides to a story, of course, but I believe in this case it's fairly clear what happened.



Ouch, Good info to know, I've seen them over the years and keep thinking about getting one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 20, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Ouch, Good info to know, I've seen them over the years and keep thinking about getting one...



If I'd used one before buying, I think I would have bought an extra "faceplate." At first, both faces are flat (so you need a flat waste-block screwed onto the faceplate.) When you flip it around, the face you've already worked is naturally domed -- so you need a dome-recess in the waste-block.

Rather than keep turning away the waste-block, I picked up another chunk of maple and drilled & tapped it (not very well tapped, but well enough that it screws on tight and squares itself against the mandrel rim.) I scraped a dome into it, and then used that for the "second side," after I've done all off-center stuff.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

